# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Vendo Lupas Entomológicas

## Marite Navarro

Buenas tardes,
Les ofrezco lupas entomológicas importadas. En este momento cuento con dos aumentos, de 30X y de 40X.  *LUPA DE 40x*
Diámetro del lente: 25 mm
Color: Plateado
Iluminación: 2 Luces LED
Batería: Pila de botón (incluido)
Materiales: Aluminio, plástico y lente de cristal óptico de alta calidad
Dimensiones: 55 x 35 x 25 mm
Peso: 59 g
100% nuevo y calidad excelente
Fácil de transportar
El diámetro de la lupa permite una confortable observación.
Posee iluminación de luz blanca (LED Light)
Posee un pequeño agujero para poder llevarlo en un collarín o llavero
Capacidad de rotar 360 grados.
Viene con una caja plástica original de fabrica *Precio por unidad: S./ 80* * LUPA 30X*  Diámetro del lente: 21mm Color: Plateado Materiales: metal de alta calidad y lente de cristal óptico Dimensiones: 38 x 26 x 18 mm Peso: 34 g Viene con la caja original de fabrica 100% nuevo y calidad excelente Fácil de transportar por su pequeño tamaño Posee un pequeño agujero para poder llevarlo en un collarín o llavero Capacidad de rotar 360 grados *Precio por unidad: S./ 70* 
Cualquier consulta contactarse al 989 744 774
RPM: #952648253 
Gracias, 
Marite Navarro :Wink:

----------


## micke22

Buenas tardes, estoy interesado en comprar una lupa x40, pero no se si fuera factible que me envie una foto pa verla y posteriormente poder adquirirla, ademas quisera saber cuales son los medios de pago.
 Gracias anticipadamente por su pronta respuesta

----------


## herbertperezv

Estimada Marite:
Me interzan tus lupas, si es posible enviar  una foto; indicanos el medio de pago, nosotros requerimos de factura, y si tienen disponibilidad inmedita para poder adquirirla, necesitare 6 unidades.
Saludos
Herbeert Perez Velasquez
Gerente campo Cynara Peru

----------


## herbertperezv

Estimada Marite:
Contacteme al 
RPC 981149220
RPM     *513713
cel: 998820005

----------


## lbug7575

Me interzan tus lupas, si es posible enviar una foto.....!!!

----------


## Bathy ocean

buenas tardes, vendemos lupas entomologicas de 10X, 20X y 30X todas con luz LED beunos precios OFERTA..!!!! NO TE PIERDAS LLMANOS 5235088 
CEL: 984273519 TE ESPERAMOS

----------

